# Lord of the Flies but with schoolgirls



## Gingervitis (Oct 13, 2018)

I remember hearing one time about how tumblr feminists were saying how Lord of the Flies wouldnt have happened if they were all girls. Do you think this is true? Would it have been better if they were women? Worse? About the same? 

I think it would be about the same, save the occasional spike of violence during the blood moon.


----------



## AJ 447 (Oct 13, 2018)

Girls are more inclined to help other girls when they're on their period, not less, you fucking incel.


----------



## PT 404 (Oct 13, 2018)

It would be a perfect society, and you're dumb for thinking otherwise.


----------



## QU 734 (Oct 13, 2018)

It would be way less interesting.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Oct 13, 2018)

They'd probably all die from exposure to the elements before trying to kill each other.


----------



## KraftEagle (Oct 13, 2018)

Wasn't this actually going to be a thing? I remember hearing about an "all-female remake" of it last year but I haven't heard about it since. Maybe it got shitcanned.


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 13, 2018)

the jews would find a way in


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 13, 2018)

I'd rather see LOTF but with speds tbh


----------



## QB 290 (Oct 13, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> I'd rather see LOTF but with speds tbh


Lord of the farms?


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 13, 2018)

i can't wait for LOTF but with fat people

Lord of the *Fats*


----------



## wes (Oct 13, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> the jews would find a way in


Perhaps there is a parallel _Lord of the Flies _where the dirty women are on another island, we just don't hear about it. The ocean is their mechitza


----------



## LongtimeLurker (Oct 13, 2018)

Preteen girls are fucking evil to each other, the book would open with Ralphette calling Piggita a fat fucking bitch and the cattiness would just escalate from there.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 13, 2018)

Women don't even get along with each other when surrounded by the luxuries of modern society.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 13, 2018)

I would imagine it would be more suicides from bullying than outright murders. Women tend toward psychological over physical brutality against members of the same sex.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Oct 13, 2018)

I thought this was going to be a thread about an upcoming anime.


----------



## Tigerwatch (Oct 13, 2018)

Princess Tinkle Panties said:


> It would be a perfect society, and you're dumb for thinking otherwise.


Go be a lolicon somewhere else.


----------



## sasazuka (Oct 13, 2018)

KraftEagle said:


> Wasn't this actually going to be a thing? I remember hearing about an "all-female remake" of it last year but I haven't heard about it since. Maybe it got shitcanned.



Warner Bros. announced it in August 2017 but there's been no news I can find about it since, meaning it's probably in development Hell.


----------



## Otis Boi (Oct 13, 2018)

sasazuka said:


> Warner Bros. announced it in August 2017 but there's been no news I can find about it since, meaning it's probably in development Hell.


Wouldn't be surprised. WB has been hemorrhaging money with there dc universe so i don't think they want to follow in Sony's footsteps of adding women to  beloved properties.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 13, 2018)

Japanese movie "Tag" in a nutshell


----------



## SugarSnot (Oct 13, 2018)

I seem to recall a Survivors meme image were it was Men versus Women and the men developed a really solid camp while the women barely had the basics together. Then again, I guess one should not expect too much from people willing to go on a reality TV show.


----------



## Caesare (Oct 13, 2018)

It would be just like woman's prison. They'd all sit around and tell stories while brushing each others hair in peace. Also, lots of cunnilingus as all women in prison eat pussy.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 13, 2018)

emspex said:


> Girls are more inclined to help other girls when they're on their period, not less, you fucking incel.


Help themselves to a tasting of the blood.


Princess Tinkle Panties said:


> It would be a perfect society, and you're dumb for thinking otherwise.


What did this user mean by this


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 13, 2018)

emspex said:


> Girls are more inclined to help other girls when they're on their period, not less, you fucking incel.


That and making Beanie Babies.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Seeing as how Lord of the Flies is a work of fiction, a version with schoolgirls would be whatever the author wanted it to be.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 13, 2018)

Heckler1 said:


> Seeing as how Lord of the Flies is a work of fiction, a version with schoolgirls would be whatever the author wanted it to be.


The whole point of Lord of the Flies is when society breaks down, the people with the meanest authoritarian streaks will inevitably take over.  Women can be mean, but they're rarely authoritarian.  At least not in the "do what I say or I'll kill you" way men are.  I imagine a female version of that scenario would involve a lot of aggressive cliquishness, with outcasts basically being unpersoned.  Women can be cruel, but they're rarely violent.


----------



## QU 734 (Oct 13, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> It would be just like woman's prison. They'd all sit around and tell stories while brushing each others hair in peace. Also, lots of cunnilingus as all women in prison eat pussy.



Oh please. They'd bully each other mercilessly, develop eating disorders and start cutting.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> The whole point of Lord of the Flies is when society breaks down, the people with the meanest authoritarian streaks will inevitably take over.  Women can be mean, but they're rarely authoritarian.  At least not in the "do what I say or I'll kill you" way men are.  I imagine a female version of that scenario would involve a lot of aggressive cliquishness, with outcasts basically being unpersoned.  Women can be cruel, but they're rarely violent.


Right. A lot would depend if the cruelty led to deaths in the same sort of snowball way as in the original. I think the violence would probably slowly ramp up regardless of sex. But, seeing as how we are talking about works that are fictitious, there is a level of the author's worldview that goes into the scenario. If Fem Flies had a bully type psycho leader too, then you'd probably get similar results.


----------



## spurger king (Oct 13, 2018)

Only one way to find out for sure. Anyone know where to buy some schoolgirls?

Kidding aside, I would actually be interested to see a female writer create something similar.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 13, 2018)

spurger king said:


> , I would actually be interested to see a female writer create something


And I thought this site had gotten old.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 13, 2018)

Women wouldn't even get stuck on an island because women don't know how to use boats so that's why they stay at home. Also they don't exist anyway.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 13, 2018)

Found the trailer.


----------



## NerdShamer (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm guessing that they'll start fighting over something stupid, like nail polish or that someone called them an whore.

This would be an better comedy than an horror film.


----------



## queerape (Oct 14, 2018)

I think there would be less murder and more suicide. From my experience as a woman, women are more emotionally abusive to each other than physically, and hold grudges longer.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 14, 2018)

queerape said:


> I think there would be less murder and more suicide. From my experience as a woman, women are more emotionally abusive to each other than physically, and hold grudges longer.


Women also successfully commit suicide less.  They attempt it more, but they always puss out on the method and opt for wimpy, less consistently effective means like pill overdose.


----------



## queerape (Oct 14, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Women also successfully commit suicide less.  They attempt it more, but they always puss out on the method and opt for wimpy, less consistently effective means like pill overdose.


In the US at least, women are less likely to own guns, and guns are a highly effective method, a few times more effective than the next most effective.  2/3 gun deaths in the US are suicides iirc.

It may be that women are more likely to attempt more as a cry for help and not as seriously, to let people know they're struggling. They more want to say "I want to kill myself/ I feel like killing myself" as opposed to "I will kill myself" or "I am going to kill myself."


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 14, 2018)

It'd take one or two days for a fight to happen. Especially if they're middle schoolers. Those are the worst years and girls turn on weaker ones fast. Especially a group.
The only way it'd be worse is that they'd be more vicious.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Oct 14, 2018)

SugarSnot said:


> I seem to recall a Survivors meme image were it was Men versus Women and the men developed a really solid camp while the women barely had the basics together. Then again, I guess one should not expect too much from people willing to go on a reality TV show.


Its more so men are more likely to have the knowledge to do so than women


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 14, 2018)

DragoonSierra said:


> Its more so men are more likely to have the knowledge to do so than women


It's pretty basic knowledge though.


----------



## Safir (Oct 14, 2018)

It'll start in the plane.


----------



## LordofTendons (Oct 14, 2018)

It'll take longer for the killing to start. Girls will be busy setting up living quarters and rules to make sure everything pleases and sparkles. The first time one crosses another, death will be slow and painful. They'll get creative about it. Best hope you're on a plane with boys if you crash on an island somewhere.


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 14, 2018)

Gingervitis said:


> I remember hearing one time about how tumblr feminists were saying how Lord of the Flies wouldnt have happened if they were all girls.


Whoever had that thought completely missed the point of the book.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 14, 2018)

GreenJacket said:


> Whoever had that thought completely missed the point of the book.


The author said shit like that.


----------



## Manah (Oct 15, 2018)

Speaking as someone who was a teenage girl at one point, everyone would be dead by the end of the first day.

Teenage girls are really, really mean.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 17, 2018)

The story of those 13 year old girls that beat the shit out of one of their "friends" because of some dumb school rumor bullshit, breaking her arm in the process comes to mind.  I've also heard some horror stories about the girls at brockton high beating the absolute shit out of each other for super petty stuff.

So probably depends highly on where the girls are from. Of course, I'd expect the same thing with boys, inner city boys would probably devolve into violence more quickly than ones from the suburbs.

The lesson you're supposed to take from Lord of the Flies is, I think, if you ever find yourself in an anarchic situation like that, immediately kill the authoritarians and bullies.  Don't give them a chance to get everyone to fall in line behind them.  Of course then you realize you're the authoritarian bully, but fuck it, it's better than dead.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 18, 2018)

Yeah I'm going with "somebody actually dies before they even crash" because seriously girls are assholes.


----------



## CephalopodEnthusiast (Oct 18, 2018)

I read LOTF in high school, and I feel like it's perfect the way it is. Changing the cast to be female would be unnecessary.


----------



## Sable (Oct 19, 2018)

CephalopodEnthusiast said:


> I read LOTF in high school, and I feel like it's perfect the way it is. Changing the cast to be female would be unnecessary.



I mean, I agree but the OP was asking if things would change on the island if they were girls and not boys.

Even the borderline SJW website I was on discussed this at one point and even they were firmly in the 'everyone would be dead before the plane even crashed' voteblock.


----------



## Commander Keen (Oct 19, 2018)

Ok, get this, try to stay with me because this is complicated:

Lord of the Flies
But with schoolgirls 
As an anime
And
This is where it gets a bit weird, but keep with me
It’s yuri 
Actual yuri, not yuribait 
Like Sakura Trick yuri not some other weak ass shit, not just blushing and holding hands. The opening is “Holy Diver” as a play on “muff diver”. 

Boom, there’s your anime of the season.


----------



## The Man From G.R.I.D.S. (Oct 21, 2018)

The girls would all die of exposure and starvation long before they started raping and killing one another. Survivor did a few male vs female teams, there was no contest.

Judging by how women act in the workplace they would gossip and ostracize one another until girls killed themselves.


----------



## NN 401 (Oct 21, 2018)

Women are as mean and nasty as men in their own way.  Female violence is often poo pooed away by conservatives and liberals alike but I'm pretty sure the number one abuser of children is often mothers. I think they might kill them a little less often than men.

One of the critiques of Lord of the Flies is that it isn't an accurate portrayal of anything. It's just fiction. People, men and women when there are no cameras around, have often survived well enough with little to no survival skills.

Anyone remember that soccer team that crashed in the Andes mountains?

Or any of the hundreds of cases where human beings have come together in cooperation for mutual benefit?


----------



## CephalopodEnthusiast (Oct 29, 2018)

Sable said:


> I mean, I agree but the OP was asking if things would change on the island if they were girls and not boys.
> 
> Even the borderline SJW website I was on discussed this at one point and even they were firmly in the 'everyone would be dead before the plane even crashed' voteblock.



If the book were more realistic it would end that way, with the characters dying in the plane crash.

Women are far more catty and emotional than men. They would likely fight more. Islander duties would be more "homely", with them making things like crafts and gathering fruit. The tomboy types would be the hunters, but there would be fewer girls in that role than boys.


BlastDoors41 said:


> Women are as mean and nasty as men in their own way.  Female violence is often poo pooed away by conservatives and liberals alike but I'm pretty sure the number one abuser of children is often mothers. I think they might kill them a little less often than men.



Men are most likely to be abusers, while women are more likely to be victims of abusers.


> One of the critiques of Lord of the Flies is that it isn't an accurate portrayal of anything. It's just fiction. People, men and women when there are no cameras around, have often survived well enough with little to no survival skills.



Well, yes. Like you stated, it's fiction.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Oct 29, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> Ok, get this, try to stay with me because this is complicated:
> 
> Lord of the Flies
> But with schoolgirls
> ...


fftopic: there is a manga that's similar to that idea called Cage of Eden.  Think Lord of the Flies....with a co-ed cast...stuck on an island full of prehistoric creatures.


----------



## CephalopodEnthusiast (Oct 31, 2018)

Hatoful Dandy said:


> fftopic: there is a manga that's similar to that idea called Cage of Eden.  Think Lord of the Flies....with a co-ed cast...stuck on an island full of prehistoric creatures.
> 
> View attachment 579608



Battle Royale is also pretty similar


----------



## TheCapybara (Oct 31, 2018)

Hatoful Dandy said:


> fftopic: there is a manga that's similar to that idea called Cage of Eden.  Think Lord of the Flies....with a co-ed cast...stuck on an island full of prehistoric creatures.
> 
> View attachment 579608


That image alone was all the convincing I needed.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Nov 13, 2018)

I remember reading an interview William Golding had done on an anniversary of LOTF. 
He'd served in the military in WW2 and had been a school teacher at an all boys school before that, and had meant it to reflect an allegory of the darker sides of human nature. 
He wrote about a subject that he had a lot of experience with, which is the unmasked brutal nature of humans through the boys in the novel. 
It is a constant struggle between democratic idealism and authoritarianism, as Ralph attempts to maintain a societal standard around him. He chose boys from his experience of how younger boys have no constraints when it comes to using violence or intimidation in order to achieve power, where as adults would be less likely to resort to outright violence or degenerate into such in such a rapid fashion. 
He never wanted to add girls because with women, he would have had to deal with not just violence and bullying on the boys end, but also sexual violence as well.

As for the idea of an all girls island, instead of outright hostility it would be cabals of girls verbally abusing each other, and then straight on violence. I don't think it would work, as I don't think the lazy Hollywood writers would actually change much in terms of the source material, other than here is a serviceable script for LOTF with boys, now lets just switch it to girls.


----------



## Julias_Seizure (Apr 19, 2019)

It wouldnt theyd just shit talk each other until they all die of starvation


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 19, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> As for the idea of an all girls island, instead of outright hostility it would be cabals of girls verbally abusing each other, and then straight on violence.



And it wouldn't be war-like, it would be Byzantine-like intrigue.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 19, 2019)

It would feature sadism that makes Caligula Caesar look like a Grateful Dead fan in comparison.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Apr 19, 2019)

There was that one season of the Dutch version of "Survivor" that showed the girls in their island just stealing resources from each others and not building anything; I don't think schoolgirls would fare much better

Then again, I feel children in general nowadays would die immediately on a deserted island, regardless of gender.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Apr 19, 2019)

Mysterious Capitalist said:


> There was that one season of the Dutch version of "Survivor" that showed the girls in their island just stealing resources from each others and not building anything; I don't think schoolgirls would fare much better
> 
> Then again, I feel children in general nowadays would die immediately on a deserted island, regardless of gender.



Basically just a lawless society, like the young-uns then.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 21, 2019)

Mysterious Capitalist said:


> There was that one season of the Dutch version of "Survivor" that showed the girls in their island just stealing resources from each others and not building anything; I don't think schoolgirls would fare much better
> 
> Then again, I feel children in general nowadays would die immediately on a deserted island, regardless of gender.


Seen a US version of this too. Can only find a video by some snarky asshole trying to play the Big Think Debater card with little actual footage. But yeah; girls sitting in shitty huts crying as the other island got a mansion going.

I think it's rooted in the male motivation to fulfill a role. You ask a boy play-pretending what he wants to be, and it's something like a knight or a hunter or something. Serve a purpose to survive. Girls just wanna claw their way to the top of the hierarchy so they can be the hottest bitch in the village and fuck the chieftain who earned his place on the throne.


----------



## God of Nothing (Apr 22, 2019)

They'd either all immediately start killing each other, spend a long ass time gossiping about one another until the tension explodes, or get killed by the native wildlife as they separated from one another unable to deal with each other's bullshit.  

Really not that different from how it went down with the boys. There's no special quality girls have that somehow makes them any less violent, more reasonable, or competitive than men. Their methods are just different and less confrontational due to both upbringing and natural inclination.


----------



## SweetDee (Apr 24, 2019)

If I was ever in this situation, I'd leave the group to fend for themselves and go off on my own.  I think I'd have more of a chance solo, tbh.  It's been my experience that women don't really work well together at the best of times.  Especially if a few of them already don't like each other.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 25, 2019)

You're all taking this in a way too realistic direction. As a netflix special, the girls would quickly work together and finally unchained by their male oppressors, invent an infinite energy device, cure cancer, knit pussyhats, burn a trump effigy and spend their days lounging about harmoniously creating semiotic art with period blood.

And they'd probably build a colony on mars as well, if they weren't so distracted by chocolate, because omg, even girls have their weak side.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 25, 2019)

Mysterious Capitalist said:


> There was that one season of the Dutch version of "Survivor" that showed the girls in their island just stealing resources from each others and not building anything; I don't think schoolgirls would fare much better
> 
> Then again, I feel children in general nowadays would die immediately on a deserted island, regardless of gender.


There's an article about it on "Return of Kings". They have a thread here, so keep that in mind.


Spoiler: The article



*THIS ACCIDENTAL EXPERIMENT SHOWS THE SUPERIORITY OF PATRIARCHY*




NOMEN NESCIO  APRIL 5, 2014

THE SEXES
731 COMMENTS







Nomen Nescio
Nomen Nescio was born naked, screaming and covered in someone else's blood. Eventually he overcame those odds, left his cave and became a mercenary mad scientist, traveling the world and sampling its women. He writes on ROK sporadically. Follow him on Twitter: @The_Dr_Caveman








Patriarchy has been extremely successful, despite its recent vilification. Most cultures worldwide are patriarchal – to find examples of successful matriarchal societies you either have to turn to ancient history, remote outskirts of the world or feminist fiction. However, this hasn’t stopped the feminist collective from queefing out books and even a hashtag hailing the end of patriarchy in a textbook example of incestuous amplification.
What patriarchy, after its apparent downfall, will be replaced with remains to be seen. Hamsterizations aside, there is surprisingly little data available about what life would be like in a society made up of only men or only women. An enterprising social scientist might want to perform an experiment where groups of men and groups of women are left to their own devices, having to work together to survive against the elements and build a civilization from scratch. However, this scientist would have a very hard time convincing ethical review boards that the inevitable suffering of his participants would weight up against the value of the data.
Luckily, reality television is not bound by ethical constraints and once in a while, in its never ending quest for viewer ratings, reality TV accidentally performs a very interesting experiment that social scientists would never be allowed to do.
Quite a few years ago, I had the pleasure of watching the Dutch version of Survivor (Expeditie Robinson) with my feminist roommate. That particular season would have two islands, one populated by men and one populated by women. My roommate had been promoting that particular series to me and the other students in the house for weeks because it would show us, according to her, what a society run by women – free from the evils of patriarchy – would be like.
And it did. Oh it did.
Here is what happened: initially both groups were dropped on their respective islands, given some supplies to get started and left to fend for themselves. In both groups there was some initial squabbling as people tried to figure out a local hierarchy. The men pretty much did whatever they felt was necessary – there was no leader giving orders. Men who felt like hunting, foraging or fishing did so. Another guy decided he was fed up with sitting on sand and started making benches. Others built a hut that gradually grew and evolved. Another guy cooked every night. Within days a neat little civilization was thriving, each day being slightly more prosperous than the previous one.



The women settled into a routine as well. The hung up a clothesline to dry their towels, then proceeded to sunbathe and squabble. Because unlike men, women were unable to do anything without consensus of the whole group. And because it was a group of at least a dozen women, consensus was never reached. During the next few episodes, the women ate all their initial supplies, got drenched by tropical storms several times, were eaten alive by sand fleas and were generally miserable. The men on the other hand, were quite content. There were disagreements of course, but they were generally resolved.
Eventually, the people running the program decided something had to change. In order to help the women out, three men would be selected to go to their island. In return, three women would take their place at the men’s island. The look on my feminist roommates face during this episode was priceless.



Initially, the three men selected for the women’s island were ecstatic, for obvious reason. But then they arrived at the island and were greeted by the women.
‘Where is your hut?’, they asked.
‘We have no hut’
‘Where are your supplies?’ they asked, dismayed
‘We ate all the rice’



And so on. The three men ended up working like dogs, using all the skills developed by trial and error in their first few weeks – building a hut, fish, trying to get the women to forage. The women continued to bitch and sunbathe. The three women who were sent to the men’s island were delighted – food, shelter and plenty of male attention was freely available. They too continued to sunbathe.
And that my friends, is what patriarchy is. My former roommate, unsurprisingly, is no longer a feminist.
Now this might all be a fluke, a white raven, an exceptional case not representative of society as whole. But that particular season of Dutch Survivor is not unique. CBS broadcast several Survivor seasons in the US, where men and women started off in separate groups. In most cases (the Amazon and One World), the result was the same. The men quickly got their act together, getting access to food, fire and shelter while the women spent a lot of time and energy on petty little squabbles, eating their meager supplies, getting drenched in storms and generally being pathetic. The opposite situation, where men didn’t get their act together while women quickly built a functional micro society, has not yet been observed outside of feminist fiction, and it probably never will.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 17, 2021)

so im gonna drop this update for literally anyone who remembers this or cares:

it came out
cant find many videos on it though but it did release


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 17, 2021)

NN 401 said:


> Women are as mean and nasty as men in their own way.  Female violence is often poo pooed away by conservatives and liberals alike but I'm pretty sure the number one abuser of children is often mothers. I think they might kill them a little less often than men.
> 
> One of the critiques of Lord of the Flies is that it isn't an accurate portrayal of anything. It's just fiction. People, men and women when there are no cameras around, have often survived well enough with little to no survival skills.
> 
> ...


This is why all zombie fiction that focuses on “humans are the REAL monsters” is trash.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 17, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> This is why all zombie fiction that focuses on “humans are the REAL monsters” is trash.


i mean other than zombies are the real monsters, what else do we got?


----------



## Spiny Rumples (Jul 18, 2021)

Deadwaste said:


> i mean other than zombies are the real monsters, what else do we got?


Lack of access to infrastructure are the real monsters.


----------

